# Apartment rent in downtown Abu Dhabi



## Neat_stuff

Hi All,

I am moving from Dubai to Abu Dhabi for work. Looking for a 1 bed apartment on Abu Dhabi island. My budget can go up to a maximum of AED90k a year. Looking for professional expat community living.

In Dubai I was living right opposite the Burj Khalifa in the downtown developments. Its probably unlikely that I can expect to get anything nearly as good as that for the same price in AD is it?

Also my work will be on the Corniche so I dont want to commute from somewhere like Al Raha Gardens.

Any advice much apprecited

Thanks


----------



## Warold

You should try the new Towers(forgot their names) in front of Emirates Palace. I know that a 1 Bedroom is around 90k


----------



## Neat_stuff

Warold said:


> You should try the new Towers(forgot their names) in front of Emirates Palace. I know that a 1 Bedroom is around 90k


Thanks Warold, is this the new Jumeirah towers thing?


----------



## ravemania

Neat_stuff said:


> Thanks Warold, is this the new Jumeirah towers thing?


It's Etihad Towers. 
Nation Towers should also be available by feb, though their opening date keeps getting postponed.


----------



## rsinner

You could also check out Reem Island. In your budget, and the commute should be about 10-15 mins.


----------



## Roadworrier

Although AD seems to be a difficult place to find places even as small as 2 BR's, you can find 1 BR's for 90k - the problem is there are very few legal 1 BR's relative to what is available in Dubai - many in AD are subdivided villas which may be in good areas but you never know who your neighbors might be within the villa. And Abu Dhabi Municipality seems serious about eliminating subdivided villa units.

Etihad and Nations towers are close to Khalidiya which is in my view the best area of AD, and the rents are commensurately higher than in some other areas.

For furnished / serviced apartments, Grand Millenium Al Wahda are excellent (I stayed there for several weeks last summer), but probably out of your annual price range. The Vision Twin Towers near the AD Municipality are in a nice location in the center, but they were also pricey even for 1 BR on a monthly basis. Perhaps an annual arrangement would be less costly.

Al Rayan Heights (near Zayed Sports City off the Coast Road) has some 1 BR's, I think in the 90k range. That is a nice looking development and the units seem nicely finished. Not as close to the Corniche as Etihad or Nation towers of course.

I have seen / heard some bad things about the Al Reem developments. Sun and Sky towers seem to be the best (they certainly are the farthest along in terms of commercial development, even a Waitrose supermarket has opened there), some of the other ones on Reem have complaints about build quality, lack of hot water, odors, etc. I know I eliminated these developments from contention before I decided with my wife to live in Dubai Marina and make the megacommute to AD. (by the way, still no regrets about that after 3 months - for now, nothing in Abu Dhabi compares to Dubai Marina / JBR relative to convenience, entertainment, etc when I'm not working)

You can actually find small 2BR's for 90k in Al Reef Villas which are north of the AD Airport. Though I am not crazy about many portions of the development (some are nicer than others) or its build quality, it is less than 10 minutes via route E12 from Yas Island and Al Raha Beach which are probably the most up-and-coming areas for expats in AD, and just a 30-35 min commute from the center of AD.


----------



## Warold

ravemania said:


> It's Etihad Towers.
> Nation Towers should also be available by feb, though their opening date keeps getting postponed.


Haha yup thats the one

I live in Khalidia (Cornishe). Pretty much the best place in Abu Dhabi. Close to parks, Malls (Khalidia Mall) .. Lots of Expats as they tend to want to leave next to the beach. And since you have Khaleej Al Arabi street its easy to get in and out of Abu Dhabi.


----------



## UNENE

Hi there, I am looking to rent apartment starting March 2014. IF available please message me.


----------



## AlexDhabi

And the reason or reviving a thread from 2012 is?


----------

